# Do you have to use the overload on a Schwinn five-speed stingray



## Scanner (Jan 19, 2021)

Please advise me


----------



## Scanner (Jan 19, 2021)

My giganta manta.   26 inch


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 20, 2021)

Not for that type of shift , I believe it is only for stick shift type not handle bar mount. I have a few of that type of 5 speed no overload


Scanner said:


> Please advise me


----------



## highship (Jan 20, 2021)

What exactly does the overload tube due?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 20, 2021)

I believe that it helps to soften the shifter engagement of the derailur (sorry about that spelling) when kids would jam the srick shift like they were driving the car. I think it is an enclosed  spring that helps ease the bike in to  gear.


highship said:


> What exactly does the overload tube due?


----------



## Scanner (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you I want to use this on my giganta manta.  So if I’m easy on easy on the shifting     I probably don’t need it


----------



## Scanner (Jan 20, 2021)

I’ll probably buy one anyway


----------



## sworley (Jan 20, 2021)

I see plenty of bikes without them but they look naked/wrong in my eyes. I’m a sucker for stock, though. Don’t mind me!


----------



## ODDER (Jan 20, 2021)

They were built to avoid damage to the derailer and cable if it were to get shifted while not being pedaled. You can use it without it. Just be sure nobody goes jamming that shifter around when the bike is stationary.


----------



## schwinnray (Jan 21, 2021)

i have a decent rider manta seat for that


----------



## Scanner (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you but it has a manta seat on it


----------



## Mrvaudo (Feb 1, 2021)

what's going on with that ride?  is it a Frankenstein kinda thing?


----------



## Scanner (Feb 1, 2021)

Mrvaudo said:


> what's going on with that ride?  is it a Frankenstein kinda thing?



Yes it’s a 26 inch racer made to look like a Manta Ray.   It’s my GIGANTA MANTA


----------



## Mrvaudo (Feb 1, 2021)

i'm thinking about getting a manta since i wanted something a little more comfy to ride.  pretty cool job!


----------

